# Can a router be used as a planer?



## seano700 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi!

I'm new to the forum so I hope this is posted in the right place. I'm in the process of building a sign out of 1x6 glued end to end and then stacked up. The result is a 30" x 30" x 2.25" thick plank. I want to plane down the plank so I have a perfectly flat surface to start from. I don't own or have access to a planer so thats out. Is there a router jig that turns the machine into a planer? A buddy has some linear bearings and rail I could rig up, but something tried and true is preferred.

Thanks in advance!! 
Sean


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Sean

Yes, see the uploads for both members below, they have both made one just for that type of job..

Router Forums - View Profile: AxlMyk
Router Forums - View Profile: harrysin

=========



seano700 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the forum so I hope this is posted in the right place. I'm in the process of building a sign out of 1x6 glued end to end and then stacked up. The result is a 30" x 30" x 2.25" thick plank. I want to plane down the plank so I have a perfectly flat surface to start from. I don't own or have access to a planer so thats out. Is there a router jig that turns the machine into a planer? A buddy has some linear bearings and rail I could rig up, but something tried and true is preferred.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

seano700 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the forum so I hope this is posted in the right place. I'm in the process of building a sign out of 1x6 glued end to end and then stacked up. The result is a 30" x 30" x 2.25" thick plank. I want to plane down the plank so I have a perfectly flat surface to start from. I don't own or have access to a planer so thats out. Is there a router jig that turns the machine into a planer? A buddy has some linear bearings and rail I could rig up, but something tried and true is preferred.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Sean, a ski set-up like this is ideal for your project. The skis shown here measure 25" between the inside of the end cheeks but, providing your router has 12mm or 1/2" holes there would be no problems going a little over 30" because the set-up is operated by holding the end cheeks. It would however mean that after each cut, the router would have to be moved along the rods and re-locked. Even using a 1.5" planing bit this would require 20 cuts, the small length above 30" would allow sideways movement to clean-up the area between cuts. Making the rods 40" would reduce the number of times the router is moved along the rods, but may possibly lead to some sag, which would not give you that perfectly flat surface. Anyway Sean it's food for thought. many members including Bobj3 have produced their own versions of skis


----------

